# Egad, Driving Lights are a @&^*#&^~!!!!



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok well i finally got my greedy hands on some driving lights and after some painful installing had them wired up and ready. I was left with a simple problem. How do i wire them from under the hood into the cabin. YES, i searched and searched, but people had been vague and I know many others are trying to figure out how to do this. I know it has something to do with fenders and wheel wells, but to be honest i Do not know how to getthose wires into that cabin. If someone could just give a quick how-to I would GREATLY appreciate it. Maybe even some numbers( how many screws to take out, etc. ) as well as any tips would be awesome. Thanks a bunch guys!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
If you take off the drivers side front tire, and remove the fender wall (3 screws) (not completely, just enough to pull it out of the way) you will see a rubber grommet. This goes right to the area behind the fuse box inside the car where your left knee is. If you put your head under the steering wheel and look up to your right you will see this grommet with some wires coming out. You can force your new cable through or use a screwdriver and poke a hole. Its easier if the car is on a lift to do this (the running it through the fender part, only pull the cable through when the car is down on the ground).

Seth


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Well to be honest I tried to remove some of the fender wall, but those screws that hold it in seem to be the cheapest part of the car. They're made of like plastic and when i tried to unscrew them i almost completely fucked up the top of the head


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

not those, the screws on the actual body piece of the car, the fender (i think, right seth?) the ones on the weathershielding are cheap, you kinda gotta like unscrew them alittle, then pop them out with a pair of needlenose pliers, or if you have one, a golf divot tool. you also have 2 alternatives: drill a hole through the firewall, and wire them through there, which i did with my power cable for my amp, and there was already a hole there from the alarm wire that was previously installed on my car, or you can run the wires under the fender, and kinda like into the part where you open your door, which i also did, thats where my wires for my driving lights are now, i was feeling lazy as far as wiring them how they should be. you can only see the wires when the door is open, and at that, you see maybe 2 inches of wire.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

The screws are located by the md flap if you have them.

Seth


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

I have the same thing, a hole from-driving me mad, i use an industrial drille and I start trying to drill and I only scractch the fiirewall surface, it SUCKS! Also, what is the firewall made of? If i see that on both sides of the firewall there are no wires or lines, I can drill right? There aren't any wires going inside the firewall??


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh btw, go4broke44, cI've been trying to contact you to see where you live in New Jersey, maybe you wanna meet up and take a look at each others pimpmobiles and i sent a PM but it was full so let me know. my aim is Bentley86rb


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Here's where the wires have to come from. They can't come from inside the engine bay to the inner fenderwell. Its blocked. The wires have to come from inside the engine bay to behind the drivers side turn signal and run them over the wheel well INSIDE the fender. 
You can access this by pushing the wires behind the turnsignal (when its removed) and removing the screws from the above resposes, sticking your hand in where the mud flap goes and pulling them through from the front of the car. Then just push them through the grommet (hopefully you opened it a little larger so they go through without tearing ther rubber).

Seth


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh i see what you mean. It really pissed me off yesterday staring at the hole the previous owner made and not having enough room in it for 3 simple wires AARGH!!!!!I wanted to drill next to it but i just couldn't push through that firewall, what could that be about? Is there a special technique you guys used, or some special drill bit? Also, can you tell me how i can reach those spots seth? Would i have to take off the fender or is it better to take off the inner wheel well?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

there is also a hole on the passenger side of the car. look under the dash and u will see some wires coming out of the firewall. its a pain in the ass to feed the wire through though...i used that hole when i installed my aftermarket tach


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeah, I saw that hole as well, the grommet from this one is visible from the engine bay i believe, but the thing is the wire from the on/off switch isn't long enough to reach through there


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

then just splice some more wire on to it. the opening on the passenger side was big enough for me to feed my 4gauge amp cable through with no problems...you should be able to feed them though with ease...but then agian...no two cars are exactly the same.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeah you know i might do that if this whole thing with the fender doesn't work. me and my dad are going to try it again soon by going through the fender as it wont look professional going from the battery on the drivers side, to the hole on the passengers side, back to the drivers side. Ill let you know what happens, thanks a LOT guys


----------



## Daishi (Jul 31, 2002)

When I installed my driving lights I ran the wires along the driver's side edge of the engine bay and through the rubber grommet right in front of the driver on the firewall without too much trouble. It's easier if you pull the grommet out of the firewall so you can try and pull it trough as your pushing it. This grommet will fit a lot of wires, I've got my driving lights and what's left of my alarm before I took it to the insurance company (about 7 wires) running through it, so it'll take a good amount of wires.



LethalAudio said:


> *then just splice some more wire on to it. the opening on the passenger side was big enough for me to feed my 4gauge amp cable through with no problems...you should be able to feed them though with ease...but then agian...no two cars are exactly the same. *


lol... 4 gauge wire is a little easier to force through than say an 18 or 16 gague that just wants to bind and bend and not go anywhere.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Daishi said:


> *When I installed my driving lights I ran the wires along the driver's side edge of the engine bay and through the rubber grommet right in front of the driver on the firewall without too much trouble. It's easier if you pull the grommet out of the firewall so you can try and pull it trough as your pushing it. This grommet will fit a lot of wires, I've got my driving lights and what's left of my alarm before I took it to the insurance company (about 7 wires) running through it, so it'll take a good amount of wires.
> 
> 
> 
> lol... 4 gauge wire is a little easier to force through than say an 18 or 16 gague that just wants to bind and bend and not go anywhere. *


I see your point...but if you think thats tough, try running the wires from a component system through the rubber tubes in between the door and the body....THAT is a m/fer to get done...but it looks great with no wires hanging out.
My father and I had wired 2-6" and 2-5.5" Fog lights on our old jeep and we finally figured out that we needed to use a wire hanger to guide the wires through...that or some solid 16gauge wire from radio shack does the trick....oh the fun....


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Daishi, the setup in your car is a bit different as you have a B13 and Im stuck with this B14. The grommet in my car is a bitch to take out, on the drivers side, it goes like in through the fender. Can ANYONE at all tell me how to take the fender off? I know there are those screws on top, but is it connected with anything else as well?


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Also does anyone know a way to drill through the firewall? I checked and it is clear on both sides in the spot i want to drill in, BUT, like i said i couldnt do it. What do you reccomend? Maybe a thin drill bit etc? Thanks a bunch for the help already!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I don't reccomend taking the fender off or drilling through the firewall. However once you remove the screws have one person hold back the plastic splash shield which makes up the inner fender and opens the entire innards of the fender. Dion't necesarily remove it, just peel it back and hold it there (or it will slap back in your face).

Seth


----------

